# P30L Holstrs



## gfotwins1995 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was hoping now that this pistol has been out for awhile there would be a number of holsters available, but I have only found 2 or 3? What have you all found?

tumbleweed


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

There are a few out there, including Galco if you like their stuff. I have found any holster that fits the USP 45 or USP compact fits my P30. I don't use those plastic / Kydex holsters, most are garbage and they do not sit close enough to my body. Most make a big print unless you wear super baggy clothing. If you have a laser attached that might be a real problem. Good Luck.


----------

